
Looks like I beat China - Ttlequals0
Looks like I beat China, ap-northeast-1 for the win.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;delete-confirm?id=14887284&amp;goto=item%3Fid%3D14887156
======
Ttlequals0
Proof:[https://twitter.com/scott_lowe/status/890507825817853952](https://twitter.com/scott_lowe/status/890507825817853952)

Tool:
[https://github.com/ttlequals0/autovpn](https://github.com/ttlequals0/autovpn)

------
jstanley
This might be interesting, but without any more context nobody has any clue
what it is about.

I initially flagged this story until I realised the "delete-confirm" link
actually points to your own comment, possibly to show off that you can predict
post ids in advance?

In any event, I have no actual clue what you're trying to demonstrate here.

